# Serrasalmus or Pygocentrus?



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Which group of piranhas do you like better?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Pygos all the way!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I chose to null vote because I enjoy them both so much. I have always loved keeping red bellies because shoals of them rule! Serrasalmus species just seem much more attractive and aggressive which makes them very appealing so I decided they are equally fun. I have a mixed shoal right now anyway so I have the best of both :rockin:

Joe


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

I nulld my vote to. I like the shoaling of Pygo's but like the aggresiveness and attractiveness of Serra's.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I hit null vote, because I like some Pygo's and I like some Serra's better than others, and some I like not so much.
the ones I like the most at the moment are yellow Natts and Rhoms so as you can see that covers both groups.


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

I should've added a Both into there.


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

I should've added a Both into there.


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Shyt sorry bout double post.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I vote pygos.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Pygo's for me: I prefer a shoal of fish, although I wouldn't say no to an evil-looking serra either...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i voted pygos. my dream is to have a schoal of piraya.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I was going to vote Serra because of my Rhom Mickey but last night my reds made me very proud. I bought a very large feeder at my lfs(as big as they were) and dropped him into my tank after doing my weekly water change. I figured I had just changed the water so they would be timid and not attack right away...I was wrong. They started chasin him all around and once one got a good grab on it, it was game on.














I have a pretty crappy video of it...very dark unfortunately. If anyway wants to watch let me know and I can send it via email or whatever. Any hints about what I can do to make my vids brighter?


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I have serrasalmus now, In the past i've had both and am quite partial to both.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha13 said:


> I nulld my vote to. I like the shoaling of Pygo's but like the aggresiveness and attractiveness of Serra's.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I like the Pygocentrus :smile:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pygos


----------



## Blade (Feb 1, 2003)

i voted for pygos since i love shoaling and not lone fish in a tank.... also because i never owned a sera.... i am considering to get one cuz i am hearing the best about them.... damn tanks cost me a fortune!! argh!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Even if pygos had to be kept solitary I think I would still vote for them, I just love the build they have, and the rate at which they grow


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

pygos u can have a nice big school of them they


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

A shoal of Pygos.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I think the poll should have had at least a third option for "both" or "toss up"


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

No question...Pygocentrus rules! in this order: Cariba, Piraya and Nattereri (including Ternetzi).


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

shoal baby shoal, CARIBA are the sh*t.


----------

